# Condition : not Work in Visa 461 newzealand



## Kimcarol24111988 (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi everyone , after i got visa 461 in australia , my husband from Newzealand , and iam from Viet Nam , but with condition: No Work , i have waited it for 3 month , i had made Form hardship financial by Agent , so How long can i get work visa ? Income my husband is high but he have to pay very much bills ,so i want to go to work and share with him , and more important help me not stress at home , as my english not well , i can not do volunteer job , Sorry my english not well , iHope everyone help me answer this question , Have a nice day 🌹🌹🌹🌹


----------

